# Counter-top R/O Help!



## bullsie (Jun 13, 2020)

I just got a new counter top r/o system and when I went to connect it found it does not fit my sink. Great for the outdoor hydrants, but I don't use it there. I went to see my original counter top r/o but must have pitched it (it was battle worn all over!). As I could see what part I may have needed. I digress here, sorry!

So, suggestions on what I need to hook up my system to my kitchen sink faucet? Anything I can buy on-line for delivery (I'm not venturing far from the house these days.) Large r/o hook up cup, small faucet pipe. Thanks!


----------



## eds (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm not aware of a sink tap connector that can connect well enough to hold the pressures required for RO. Can you not fit a saddle valve under the sink?


----------



## Ray (Jun 13, 2020)

Unscrew the strainer/aerator from the sink spigot and take it to a decent hardware store. Tell them you need to adapt from that thread (but opposite gender) to a male garden hose thread.

Many times, one like THIS ONE at Lowes is correct.


----------



## MaxC (Jun 13, 2020)

Ray knows what you need. Should be pretty easy to pick-up.


----------



## Tony (Jun 13, 2020)

AirWaterIce - H2O Guru


<p><span style="font-size: medium; color: #0099ff;"><strong>This faucet adaptor replaces the aerator on a standard faucet to divert water to your RO or RODI system.</strong></span></p>




airwaterice.com





This adapter threads right on to a faucet and allows you to keep the system hooked up at all times if you prefer.


----------



## Ray (Jun 13, 2020)

eds said:


> I'm not aware of a sink tap connector that can connect well enough to hold the pressures required for RO. Can you not fit a saddle valve under the sink?


Ed, most RO systems utilize membranes rated at 65psi. The CTRO systems I build use a low pressure membrane - 25 psi - to avoid those issues.


----------



## Tony (Jun 13, 2020)

The connector I linked has no problem holding up to the pressure needed to run a full size RO unit. I ran my secondary five stage unit off of it for years before I plumbed it into my greenhouse.


----------



## eds (Jun 13, 2020)

You guys seem to have access to systems and fittings we can't get this side of the pond! There aren't any threaded tap connectors outside outdoor tap type ones! I haven't seen 25psi systems either and often people are fitting booster pumps to up the pressure even more!

What's the rejection rate on the low pressure system Ray? Comparable to standard ones?


----------



## bullsie (Jun 13, 2020)

You're a sweetie Ray! Thanks muchly. 

Either my faucet was ok with the old r/o I had or I had that connector on my r/o. Crap, wonder if the dumpsters been emptied yet.........


----------

